# IV infusion time calculator app for android?



## harleymantampa (May 5, 2017)

A co-worker has an app on iPhone called Time to Time that determines the infusion times. Does anyone know of such an app for android? I am a Emergency Department coder, and simply want something to help eliminate math errors when determining which CPT codes to use. (I know the codes, it's the math that gets you in trouble!)


----------

